# Barcelona - Any tips?



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

Las Ramblas has scary transexual prostitutes at night time so look out.


----------



## Kappa21 (Sep 24, 2005)

Whats the deal with Las Ramblas? 

Is it some sort of 24 hour place where it is basically the center of town and everything is open and pickpocketers, street performers and artistants + coffe, beer and kiosks open?


----------



## Mathijzzz (Jan 30, 2008)

Kappa21 said:


> Whats the deal with Las Ramblas?
> 
> Is it some sort of 24 hour place where it is basically the center of town and everything is open and pickpocketers, street performers and artistants + coffe, beer and kiosks open?


La Rambla is the touristic city center. There are street artists, bars, restaurants and it goes from "place the catalunya" (square in the city center/subway&train station) to the sea... 

If you want to eat good (not that expensive) you should go to "Plaça Reial". (a small square next to the rambla) There's one restaurant which even got a big waiting line before you can go eat. (funny to see) 










For site seeing i recommend you to go to the olympic town. For example the olympic pool for diving. 










You can swim there for 2/3 euros with a view over Barcelona! You can also go to the fortress on the mountain. Here you can see Barcelona including the harbor..

Hope you have a nice time in Barcelona!


----------



## Kappa21 (Sep 24, 2005)

WOW! Im so using that board for my double flips 


If you come there at 6PM - Saturday. Are stores opened in Barcelona?


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 3, 2003)

A Saturday at 6PM is the rush hour of the shopping...


----------



## Kappa21 (Sep 24, 2005)

^^ Ok! Great. 

Cause i know in some places, they close for like 12 and open at 2 or 4. Or close at 2 and open again at 6 or 9.....
but its a Saturday....


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Kappa21 said:


> WOW! Im so using that board for my double flips
> 
> 
> If you come there at 6PM - Saturday. Are stores opened in Barcelona?


In Barcelona, shops open from 9am to 8:30pm.
Department stores and malls open from 10am to 10pm.
:yes:
Out of the city centre, some shops close from 2pm to 4pm for lunch, NOT for siesta!
:nono:
Welcome to Barcelona!!
:wink2:


----------



## Kappa21 (Sep 24, 2005)

And the subway closes at midnight ,with the exception of weekends?


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^The metro closes at midnight from Sunday to Thursday. Fridays at 2am. And then it is open from Saturday at 5am to Sunday at midnight. So, it does NOT close on Saturday night!
:wink2:


----------



## Mickeebee (Jan 17, 2007)

Beautiful view of BCN......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xSLpoQdRrU


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^Picornell Olympic swimming pools, in Montjuïc.


Trailer of new Woody Allen's film: Vicky, Cristina, Barcelona:




:wink2:


----------



## Kappa21 (Sep 24, 2005)

^^ More sex than Barcelona...but hey...if thats the case  sexylona!!!  

the first one was cool. 
Kylie is a one hit wonder down this pond here ...never seen that before. 
Cool dive....


----------



## Kappa21 (Sep 24, 2005)

Ok, here is some new questions....

Place Reial??!?! How do you get to it? In Sunday there is a stamp and coin shops there? 
also how do you get to Mercat de Sant Antoni? They also sell Stamps...

anyone been there? Do you get a good deal or is it difficult to get a deal?


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

For Plaça Reial: metro station DRASSANES, line 3. There is a flea market of stamps and coins some Sundays.
:yes:
For Mercat de Sant Antoni: metro station SANT ANTONi, line 2. There is a flea market about many things: stamps, comics, games, etc. Better if you go with a local person, in order to bargain.

Welcome to BCN!
:wink2:


----------



## Kappa21 (Sep 24, 2005)

^^ OMG! BITOXFO!!!

I was trying to PM you, but your Mailbox is full..so many good questions so little time


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^Ask whatever you need, I work for Barcelona and Catalonia Tourist Department.

You are welcome!
:wink2:


----------



## Kappa21 (Sep 24, 2005)

Ok, so ill ask it here  

Hey man!

So you work in the airport for the tourism?!?! :? 

I have some questions on Barcelona....
basically its this...

i will probably be using the train alot. But i am confused. My book told me 6 lines in your metro. In my map, i see like....8 almost. i dont get it. Plus i have never seen a city in my life that has so many interchangables... like NY almost....it kinda worries me a little....
Is there anything for students to use that is cheap and unlimited? I will be there for 4 days, so i just wanna use it as much as i can?

Also for the tourist spots. My book gave me some good spots and i think i will have to live on my ISIC student card, cause every major place cost money. If i do the calculations, its gonna cost me like 18-50 EU a day to sight see...its nuts..any solutions to that?

With the Clubs in Barcelona. Alot of them have a cover fee... why? Is there some that you can get in with no cover or if there is a cover, does it include drinks :cheers: I just been to one where i paid 18 dollars but it came with unlimited drinks.... Anyway, i guess its the thing in Barcelona....

hmmm what else...so yea.... thats basically it... 
Where can i get EUROS in the airport? is the airport new? nice? 

 Cant wait for Barcelona...
BTW: if i come from Europe...do they stamp my Passport.... 
dont think i dont like it.... i do...im just asking, cause i find it ...cool to have my passport stamped  Gives me prestige in North America..

Thanks, 

Kappa

Also: 
Bullfights!!! - Its on sundays, right? Can you get a discount? If you pay 15 EU, do you get good seats? 

I wanna concentrate my Sunday to that stamp bizarre on Placa Riel and Bullfight. 

And speaking of Bulls. 
I heard that in July 14 - While im in Spain there is running with the bulls in Palmonna (SP?) is it only in that city or is it nationwide. 

I heard that Barcelona city is not very open to bullfights and treatment of bulls period.. :?


----------



## Kappa21 (Sep 24, 2005)

Ok, so ill ask it here  

Hey man!

So you work in the airport for the tourism?!?! :? 

I have some questions on Barcelona....
basically its this...

i will probably be using the train alot. But i am confused. My book told me 6 lines in your metro. In my map, i see like....8 almost. i dont get it. Plus i have never seen a city in my life that has so many interchangables... like NY almost....it kinda worries me a little....
Is there anything for students to use that is cheap and unlimited? I will be there for 4 days, so i just wanna use it as much as i can?

Also for the tourist spots. My book gave me some good spots and i think i will have to live on my ISIC student card, cause every major place cost money. If i do the calculations, its gonna cost me like 18-50 EU a day to sight see...its nuts..any solutions to that?

With the Clubs in Barcelona. Alot of them have a cover fee... why? Is there some that you can get in with no cover or if there is a cover, does it include drinks :cheers: I just been to one where i paid 18 dollars but it came with unlimited drinks.... Anyway, i guess its the thing in Barcelona....

hmmm what else...so yea.... thats basically it... 
Where can i get EUROS in the airport? is the airport new? nice? 

 Cant wait for Barcelona...
BTW: if i come from Europe...do they stamp my Passport.... 
dont think i dont like it.... i do...im just asking, cause i find it ...cool to have my passport stamped  Gives me prestige in North America..

Thanks, 

Kappa

Also: 
Bullfights!!! - Its on sundays, right? Can you get a discount? If you pay 15 EU, do you get good seats? 

I wanna concentrate my Sunday to that stamp bizarre on Placa Riel and Bullfight. 

And speaking of Bulls. 
I heard that in July 14 - While im in Spain there is running with the bulls in Palmonna (SP?) is it only in that city or is it nationwide. 

I heard that Barcelona city is not very open to bullfights and treatment of bulls period.. :?


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Kappa21 said:


> Ok, so ill ask it here
> 
> Hey man!
> 
> ...


In BCN there are 9 metro lines (companies TMB and FGC), 6 tramway lines (TRAM company) and 7 commuter train lines (companies FGC and RENFE). 
Travelcards are valid for ALL means of transportation: T10 (10 rides) for 7.20€, T50 (50 rides) for 29.80€, T mes (unlimited rides for 30 consecutive days) costs 46,25€, etc. For 4 days, maybe it is enough with 2 or 3 T10. Airport train is also included with those travelcards!



Kappa21 said:


> Also for the tourist spots. My book gave me some good spots and i think i will have to live on my ISIC student card, cause every major place cost money. If i do the calculations, its gonna cost me like 18-50 EU a day to sight see...its nuts..any solutions to that?


If you want to visit more than 5 monuments and/or museums, there is a better option for you: Barcelona Card for 4 days (34€). It gives you discounts for museums (some free), discounts for monuments (some free), unlimited public transportation included and a little discount (8-12%) for some bars, restaurants and clubs! You can buy it in my office at the airport, and the airport train is also free with it!
:yes:


Kappa21 said:


> With the Clubs in Barcelona. Alot of them have a cover fee... why? Is there some that you can get in with no cover or if there is a cover, does it include drinks :cheers: I just been to one where i paid 18 dollars but it came with unlimited drinks.... Anyway, i guess its the thing in Barcelona....


Normally bars are free of charge, but you have to pay for clubs and discos. The cover can be between 6-18€ depending of the club, including 1 free alcoholic drink.



Kappa21 said:


> hmmm what else...so yea.... thats basically it...
> Where can i get EUROS in the airport? is the airport new? nice?


The best place to get euros at BCN airport is LA CAiXA (beside my Tourist Office), they have got good exchange rate and no commission! 
Barcelona Airport was completely refurbished for the Olympic Games in 1992, it is very nice and with lots of natural light, very glassy! The new terminal under construction (4 times larger than the current terminals) is even glassier and nicer, but they will open it in 2009.



Kappa21 said:


> Cant wait for Barcelona...
> BTW: if i come from Europe...do they stamp my Passport....
> dont think i dont like it.... i do...im just asking, cause i find it ...cool to have my passport stamped  Gives me prestige in North America..


You must have your passport stamped at the 1st airport where you land in Europe. If it is an European Union country, then you do NOT need to stamp your passport in BCN airport again.
:nono:


Kappa21 said:


> Also:
> Bullfights!!! - Its on sundays, right? Can you get a discount? If you pay 15 EU, do you get good seats?
> 
> I wanna concentrate my Sunday to that stamp bizarre on Placa Riel and Bullfight.
> ...


Barcelona was declared anti-bullfight city, so do not expect to see a good "corrida" here. Anyway, there is 1 bullfight every Sunday at 6pm, but only few tourists go to see it. I do NOT recommend you to watch such a violent show with many bulls bleeding... And you cannot get good seats for 15€!
hno:
Bulls running are only in Pamplona from July 6th to 12th approx.
:runaway:


Kappa21 said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Kappa


¡De nada, amigo!
:bowtie:
David


----------



## tvdxer (Feb 28, 2006)

Just a warning about the "travel cards" (T10, T Dia, T 3 Dia, etc.) ... they are made of extremely cheap material and desense very easily. Same in Madrid. The TMB staff is nice and will give you a replacement card or at least open the gate for you, but this is very annoying otherwise, especially at remote stations when you have to call them on that little emergency thing.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

tvdxer said:


> Just a warning about the "travel cards" (T10, T Dia, T 3 Dia, etc.) ... they are made of extremely cheap material and desense very easily. Same in Madrid. The TMB staff is nice and will give you a replacement card or at least open the gate for you, but this is very annoying otherwise, especially at remote stations when you have to call them on that little emergency thing.


^^When you buy a T10 or other travelcards, you can ask a plastic folder at the ticket offices. You put the travelcard inside the folder and, like this, it's protected and difficult to bend.


----------



## Kappa21 (Sep 24, 2005)

Bitxofo said:


> In BCN there are 9 metro lines (companies TMB and FGC), 6 tramway lines (TRAM company) and 7 commuter train lines (companies FGC and RENFE).


Hopefully it will be easy. You say Barcelona is small, no? Probably each station is like 2-3 minutes apart from one another? 




> *If you want to visit more than 5 monuments and/or museums, there is a better option for you: Barcelona Card for 4 days (34€). It gives you discounts for museums (some free), discounts for monuments (some free), unlimited public transportation included and a little discount (8-12%) for some bars, restaurants and clubs! You can buy it in my office at the airport, and the airport train is also free with it!
> :yes:*


So basically, if spent 34 EUROS for 4 Days ..which is like 4.25 a day...I can get a Barcelona Card for unlimted travel and some free/discounted musuems and monuments? That sounds good! Does your Tourist booth in the airport have that? :banana: I may as well bump into you while i mingle and jingle in the airport. Hehe

But on the 32 EURO for 4 days. Any discount for students, holders of ISIC? any discount is good  



> Normally bars are free of charge, but you have to pay for clubs and discos. The cover can be between 6-18€ depending of the club, including 1 free alcoholic drink.


Ahh ok. Not a problem. I was just wondering cause this one "hot" club called ...Discoteque on Avinguada Del marques de comillas that charges like 18 EUROS. Anothr Luz De Gas charges like 15 EUROS. 

But anyway, probably there might be some good clubs. The raunchy a club gets the more angry the ladies turn out to be  



> The best place to get euros at BCN airport is LA CAiXA (beside my Tourist Office), they have got good exchange rate and no commission!


CaiXa also sells tickets? They sell Bullfighting tickets? :? 




> ¡De nada, amigo!
> :bowtie:
> David


Teach me some good lines  
negotiation lines and pick up lines!


----------



## YU-AMC (Jan 27, 2008)

Kappa did you book the flight to BCN yet?


----------



## Kappa21 (Sep 24, 2005)

^^ Yes. All booked!


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Kappa21 said:


> Hopefully it will be easy. You say Barcelona is small, no? Probably each station is like 2-3 minutes apart from one another?


Barcelona city is 100 km2. In the city centre all metro stations are 7-8 minutes walking, from one to another. Longer distance outside city centre.
:yes:



Kappa21 said:


> So basically, if spent 34 EUROS for 4 Days ..which is like 4.25 a day...I can get a Barcelona Card for unlimted travel and some free/discounted musuems and monuments? That sounds good! Does your Tourist booth in the airport have that? :banana: I may as well bump into you while i mingle and jingle in the airport. Hehe
> 
> But on the 32 EURO for 4 days. Any discount for students, holders of ISIC? any discount is good


Barcelona Card for 4 days costs 34€, it gives you discount for museums (some free), discounts for monuments (some free), a little discount for some bars, restaurants and clubs (8-12%) and free unlimited travel in metro, trains, buses and tramways. Airport train is free with this card! You can buy it in BCN airport tourist offices, yes.

The price is the same for all people except children, no discounts for students or ISIC holders, sorry.
:dunno:



Kappa21 said:


> Ahh ok. Not a problem. I was just wondering cause this one "hot" club called ...Discoteque on Avinguada Del marques de comillas that charges like 18 EUROS. Anothr Luz De Gas charges like 15 EUROS.
> 
> But anyway, probably there might be some good clubs. The raunchy a club gets the more angry the ladies turn out to be


Discothèque is a great club, also Torres de Àvila. Luz de Gas is ok, too.




Kappa21 said:


> CaiXa also sells tickets? They sell Bullfighting tickets? :?


You cannot buy tickets in La Caixa offices, but you can buy tickets in Servicaixa yellow machines all over the city.
:wink2:
Bullfighting is not a tradition from Barcelona. Moreover it is a very violent and hard show, I do not recommend you to see it. Barcelona has been declared anti-bullfighting city many years ago.
kay:
If you still want to see bullfighting, you can buy tickets in some hotels, but they are expensive...
hno:



Kappa21 said:


> Teach me some good lines
> negotiation lines and pick up lines!


No bargaining in Barcelona, sorry. Only in some souvenirs shops, that's all.


BTW:
Where are you staying?
:?


----------



## Kappa21 (Sep 24, 2005)

^^ Ahhh thanks for the info. 


Where im staying? 
I still didnt book anything yet. 
Im looking right now in the coming days to close something out.. Possibly the cheaper the better actually. 

My range is like anywhere below 22 EUROS a night. If i have to at the most 30 EUROS. But im only looking for dorms and stuff... i dont mind.... 
Im a student..or was one up until June 20th 2008 (talking in future tone) .....

 

Ok, so if no bullfights....what is there to do on a sunday afternoon?  No Barcelona soccer. 
Any Barcelona Youth Soccer?


----------



## YU-AMC (Jan 27, 2008)

Omg the airport is sick. So many stores and what not. Bitxofo , what do you do in the airport? I bet it must be interesting.


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

Drink prices at the Olympic beach village are a rip off!


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^Like in all tourist places.
:|
But if you go inside the neigbourhood, prices are cheap, for example: Beer or Coca Cola: 2€.
:yes:


----------



## Kappa21 (Sep 24, 2005)

2 Euros is close to like.... 4 CDN..which is alot... for Coca Cola...Beer is ok, since Beer in Canada costs around 3.50-9.00 CDN in some places...

the thing is...has the EURO benefited people? or is it like the pound where peoples salary stays put and item prices grows....


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^Euro has increased prices a lot in Spain!

Some items cost twice the price of 2002...

But Euro has also been benefitious for us to travel abroad because it is a very strong currency, better than USD.


@Kappa21:
Be very careful in touristy places: they cheat and can rip you off! For example: do not seat in Rambles and order a Coke or beer: they charge 6-7€!
:runaway:
You better go to local places where the prices are normal.
:wink2:


----------



## Kappa21 (Sep 24, 2005)

For sure, friend  
Also, can you give me an index price of the average meal in Mcdolands? :? 
I just wanna be on par with how prices are in Spain.... Mcdonalds is a good example..
Fries + Burger + Drink combo price...


Btw: I never got a chance to thank you for all youve done in this thread. 
I must know something about you... how old are you? Its Bixofo your name? :? Where do you originally come from? 

Thanks mate....

Also - Is Camp Nou musuem worth to go? I like soccer and i respect Barcelona FC as they have been a huge team in europe all these years....
is it worth to go?


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Kappa21 said:


> For sure, friend
> Also, can you give me an index price of the average meal in Mcdolands? :?
> I just wanna be on par with how prices are in Spain.... Mcdonalds is a good example..
> Fries + Burger + Drink combo price...
> ...


MacDonalds combo in Barcelona are between 4-6€, depending of the size and the items.

My name is David, I am 37 y.o. I was born in Barcelona, but I travel a lot and I have lived in several countries.
:yes:
If you like football, Camp Nou Museum is a good place to go! Besides, you can go out to "tribuna" and see the whole stadium!
:wink2:
Welcome to BCN! If you arrive to the airport between 3 and 9pm, I will be working in the Tourist Office. Come to say hi!


----------



## Kappa21 (Sep 24, 2005)

^^ For sure my friend. 
Do you work on Saturdays? 

Hehehe, and where is it in the Airport? :? I get lost in International Terminals...


----------



## YU-AMC (Jan 27, 2008)

Some very useful tips. Looks like David is some nice guy. lol The airport has like terminal A-B-C, so it would be better to be specific on that office.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Kappa21 said:


> ^^ For sure my friend.
> Do you work on Saturdays?
> 
> Hehehe, and where is it in the Airport? :? I get lost in International Terminals...


I work 1 Saturday every 14 days, it can be in terminal A or B. If you do not see me there, you can ask my colleagues in the office and they will call me.

Which date are you landing here?
:?


----------



## BenL (Apr 24, 2006)

I haven't read the whole thread so apologies if this has already been mentioned. Definitely go to Park Guell; it's completely unique and offers great views over the city. I'd also highly recommend Montjuic for Mies' Barcelona Pavilion as well as the Miro Museum and a tower by Calatrava. If you don't mind a queue, this can be reached by cable car from the seafront.


----------



## Kappa21 (Sep 24, 2005)

Bitxofo said:


> I work 1 Saturday every 14 days, it can be in terminal A or B. If you do not see me there, you can ask my colleagues in the office and they will call me.
> 
> Which date are you landing here?
> :?


Hey!

I come there at the 12th. Around 6ish...i believe. 

What are flights coming inside Europe considered? International still? :?


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Kappa21 said:


> Hey!
> 
> I come there at the 12th. Around 6ish...i believe.
> 
> What are flights coming inside Europe considered? International still? :?


If you fly from another European Union country, then it is considered a dosmestic flight.
:yes:


----------



## Kappa21 (Sep 24, 2005)

^^ Im gonna run after the Customs lady and demand they stamp my passport..
Its all about prestige...


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Kappa21 said:


> ^^ Im gonna run after the Customs lady and demand they stamp my passport..
> Its all about prestige...


If you fly to Spain from another European Union country, it is not possible to stamp your passport again, it's Law!
:dunno:


----------



## Kappa21 (Sep 24, 2005)

Bitxofo said:


> If you fly to Spain from another European Union country, it is not possible to stamp your passport again, it's Law!
> :dunno:


Fine fine!
I respect that  

Ok guys, here it goes.. this is my itinerary for BARCELONA!!! 
Tell me if i need to change anything and if i put something in the other side of town on a day where it am seeing something in that side...

Thank you for all your help, especially Bitxofo. I want to thank you somehow  

GRACIAS!!!

*Saturday July 12th – in Barcelona * - Arrive 6pm Barcelona time.
Get to your hostel. 
Go See La Rambla 
Barri Gothic 
See the Cathedal & Around. 
Temple Roma D’Augusti 
Museu d’Historia de la Citutat 
Mirador Del Rei Marti 
Roman Walls 
Sinagoga Major 
Go out pub/club crawling

_May not have time to do all of it, would go and make it up somewhere else, especially sightseeing on the other days._

*Sunday July 13th – in Barcelona*
Placa Reial & Around
Wake up early as there is a Stamp Collection. 
Go see a bullfighting game 
Palau Guell 
Park De La Ciutadella 
Palau Del Baro Quadras & Casa de Les Punkes 

*Monday July 14th – in Barcelona*
Walk around
La Sangra De Famillia
Museum Del La Xocolat 
Arc De Triompf (P 286)
L’Example ( P 287)
Casa De Les Punxes (P. 289) 
La Sangrada Familia 

*Tuesday July 15th – in Barcelona*
Parc Guell 
Torre De Collserola 
Camp Nou 
Montijuic 
Poble Espanyol 
Musuem D’archeologia de Catalunya
Catell De Montjuic

_OR go to Monstessarat (any info? )?_

*Wedndays July 16th* – Wake up at 7:30AM. Head towards the airport. Be there by 10:00 MAX!!!! Eat breakfast, buy some quick things (if open) and take off. 

_What do you think i can do if my flight leaves at 11am on Wednesday? Anything? Shop around? How long before flight time do i have to be? _


----------



## Kappa21 (Sep 24, 2005)

Im also worried about Monday's cause on Monday alot of things are closed....

And also.....
Saturday, Sunday and Monday...im on the town..... Tuesday ill just go sightseeing as i have a flight to catch!


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^Shops are closed on Sunday.
90% of museums are closed on Monday.
That's all!
:yes:
For your flight:
You must be at the airport 2 hours before departure.


----------



## Kappa21 (Sep 24, 2005)

^^ Where can i get cheap tickets to the 'event' with you know......bulls :scared: 

Where is Caixa? :?


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^In some hotels and in Plaça Catalunya Tourist Office.
:|


----------



## harns (Nov 10, 2007)

SARRIÁ- PEDRALBES - BONANOVA - SANT GERVASI metro FGC Sarria-Reina Elisenda
Jou kan visit Monasteri de Pedralbles, Mercat de Sarria , Parroquia de Sant Vicens de Sarria , Convent de las Teresianas (Antoni Gaudi ,1888) . Verry interesting districts 
Sarrià-Sant Gervasi is a middle class residential district. Is is at the foot of the Collserola-Tibidabo hills, which is the largest green area in the city. Sarriá was a rural village independent of Barcelona and you can still see some features of its past country life round the street Major de Sarrià, intermingled with modern areas and big roads.

Already in the 16th century Sarriá had became a summer place for some Barcelona aristocracy. By the 1850s Sarriá was not anymore a rural area and at the beggining of the 20th century it was in fact one of the wealhiest districts in Barcelona. Even though, in terms of public administration, Sarriá was the last village in the sorrroundings of the city to become part of the city.


----------



## MILIUX (Sep 13, 2002)

Are there any other architectures worth seeing?

Also, where is the shopping district?


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^There are many interesting architectures all over the city, in its 10 districts.
:yes:
The shopping line starts in the upper part of Diagonal Avenue (metro station Maria Cristina) and goes along Diagonal, Passeig de Gràcia, Plaça Catalunya and Rambles, as far as Port Vell (the old harbour).
:wink2:

BTW:
Where is Kappa21? Flying to BCN?
:?


----------



## thun (Aug 8, 2007)

Hm. Sounds like a hard program.
I would prefer tibidabo to Torre de Colserrola, it's free and has a great view. And I would go there on late afternoon, when the golden light of the evening sun is laying on the city.

La Caixa (a Catalun bank) runs numerous offices around the city, you'll find them at every corner.


----------



## YU-AMC (Jan 27, 2008)

I have a question regarding the roads. Is it easy to drive to Malaga from Marbella? Is it a highway or is a regional road? It is about 59 km trip.


----------



## YU-AMC (Jan 27, 2008)

Kappa where are you in Spain? Lets Meet up ..


----------



## harns (Nov 10, 2007)

Tibidabo en Torre Collserola is not free!! I must to pay voor de visit


----------



## Gui (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi all,

Very interesting thread as I'm currently looking for a nice accommodation for one or 2 nights in august. I'd love to find something in the Born or Gracia neighbourhoods...Does soemone have an idea of a good hotel or room to rent in these areas ?

thks


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

harns said:


> Tibidabo en Torre Collserola is not free!! I must to pay voor de visit


Tibidabo is free outside the amusement park, but Torre de Collserola is not free.


----------



## thun (Aug 8, 2007)

The lookout platform of the Tibidabo church isn't free as well. But you'll also get a breathtaking (quite the same as from Collserola) view without paying. The amusement park isn't worth the entrance in my opinion, the best attraction is for free.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^The church is free too, except if you go to the top, where you pay 1 euro for the elevator.


----------



## willo (Jan 3, 2005)

YU-AMC said:


> I have a question regarding the roads. Is it easy to drive to Malaga from Marbella? Is it a highway or is a regional road? It is about 59 km trip.


it's a highway(not tolled).take care of the signs because there's a tolled highway to Málaga too


----------



## Cicerón (May 15, 2006)

YU-AMC said:


> I have a question regarding the roads. Is it easy to drive to Malaga from Marbella? Is it a highway or is a regional road? It is about 59 km trip.





willo said:


> it's a highway(not tolled).take care of the signs because there's a tolled highway to Málaga too




I'd take the tolled one, it has less traffic and less curves.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

I met Kappa21 at Barcelona Airport on Saturday. He came to the Tourist Office!


----------

